
Trump’s TikTok deal has hit a serious roadblock - factordaily_
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/2/21418496/tiktok-for-you-page-algorithm-deal-us-china-trump-microsoft
======
nagolinc
Had to laugh at the line "a growing stalemate over the algorithm behind
TikTok’s For You page, arguably the most important piece of software the
company has".

Anyone here with experience writing recommendation algorithms care to disagree
with my claim a replacement algorithm that's 90% as good could be written in a
week?

Real value of TikTok is in the video-editing software and network effects.

